# 20g Lighting suggestions. (AH vs Tek)



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, i've been out of the game for awhile and i'm finally deciding to set up my 20g (24") tank again. I have most of everything sorted out so far except for lighting, which will be a retrofit kit.

Originally, I wanted to go with AHsupply since i've dealt with them before. That route basically left me with either a 1x55 or 2x36. Unfortunately the 1x55 wouldn't be enough light for my goal of 3+wpg and wouldn't allow me to run two different temp bulbs. The 2x36 would leave dead zones at each end. From what i've read the dead zones would cause stem plants to lean towards the center, which conflicts with my planned aquascape.

I did some research and everything seems to point towards t-5 with individual reflectors. They're the right size (24" reflectors 22" bulbs), but the only thing that is holding me back is the wattage. How does a 2x24w t5ho (Tek) compare to 36x2 PC/CF (AHsupply bright)? Will the tek light system be enough to reach my goal of a relative 3+wpg?

Other tank specs if your curious:
ADA AS Amazonia/PS
ADA Step Series + Brighty K.
ADA Special lights (if necessary)
Pressurize CO2 + solenoid.
Filstar XP1


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the T-5 HO setup is a good setup with a good reflector. I personally own a Tek T-5 setup and it a nice setup. What about maybe trying a 3 bulb setup? Is there enough room? If that is a possibility then maybe go with the 2 for now, try it out, see if its enough lighting for what you want, then add the 3rd if need be later.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Like chiahead said, I'd try for a DIY T5 system with 3 reflectors and 3 bulbs, 3x24w.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I would have though finding suitable lighting for a 20g tank would be so difficult? A 2x24 setup might be more than i want. Although, on paper, it would be 3.6wpg, it doesn't necessarily mean so. I guess what I really wanted to ask will the higher lumen output and less restrike due to thinner bulbs on a T-5 set up make up for the loss in wattage over a 65w pc/cf setup.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Minimum Light Threshold...or am I nuts?

=)


----------

